# Tear Stains.



## Dog-Gone-Crazy (Oct 30, 2006)

Ok, I have a white maltipoo and she gets very ugly tear stains under her eyes. If any of you own a poodle, malteese, or any other kind of light colored dog, you probably know what I'm talking about. When she goes to the groomers they cut around her eyes and get all of those tear stains off but she only goes once a month and they come back in like a week, and we've tried cutting the tear stains out but we don't do a very good job. Are there any home remidies or store bought products that WORK for tear stains? Thanks!


----------



## mrbingley (Oct 26, 2006)

My toy poodle gets these stains regularly. I'll have to look at the name of the eye cleaning pads I use. It's a white jar with a blue label. They work pretty well. Also, I have a small Oster clipper I use to keep the hair near his eyes shaved.
I'd recommend using the pads at least every other day, and probably do a shave about once a week.


----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

You may have to deal with this all his life. Its basically a reaction of the fluid from the eye with the hair on the dog. Being white or light coloured of course you are going to see it right away. Do use the pads Mr. Bingley mentioned, I don't know what ones they are but be prepared for a life long battle. It is possibly a genetic thing, some dogs just tear more than others, do talk to your vet about maybe flushing the tear ducts out, but don't get into a knot about this. You have chosen a type of dog and in a colour that may always show this. Keeping the eye area as clean as possible will help, but its not likely ever going to be solved completely. Sorry !


----------



## Dog-Gone-Crazy (Oct 30, 2006)

Yes, she'll have this for the rest of her life. A lot of the show dogs you don't see the tear stains because they get them bleached and stuff. I'll be looking into some products to see what I can find, and I'll try to see if I can find the pads! Thanks!!


----------



## DC Whittier (Sep 30, 2006)

*folk remedy for tear staining*

 tear stains are caused by acidity in a dogs system..if you use a small amount of cider vinegar in the dogs water,it will correct the ph imbalance..you only need a very small amount,about 1/8th tsp to the dogs water


----------



## LoveLilly (Oct 25, 2006)

Have you had the vet check into the tearing? When our Pap is spayed in a few weeks, they are going to make sure everything is okay with her eyes while she is "out". What we do is keep the area dry and this helps. Its also important to keep the area dry so they don't develop an irritation on the skin that could get infected (this is what my vet said).


----------



## hansford (Nov 4, 2009)

My havanese had bad staining and another owner recommended a natural product called Angels Delight.

It is made in England by Bichon Hotel but you can get it over here from Bolognese of Phoenix.

I just use half a teaspoon on the food and after 3 weeks the stains were gone.

It is expensive for the first month but it also has the added advantage of boosting health, as time goes on the it gets cheaper to use because the amount/dose is dropped


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

hansford said:


> My havanese had bad staining and another owner recommended a natural product called Angels Delight.
> 
> It is made in England by Bichon Hotel but you can get it over here from Bolognese of Phoenix.
> 
> ...


The original poster hasn't been around since December of 2006, so they've probably got it covered now


----------



## hansford (Nov 4, 2009)

opps

silly me. I just wanted to spread the word- not often I find something that does what it promises


----------



## Sazbones (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm having a fabulous experience with Eye Envy and I have researched every product that exists. One application and the change was a 100% increase in lightening. Hoping as days go by it's gone completely. I have the 3 piece kit and think it's the way to go.
I'm recycling the pads the pads. I found it on close out at Petsmart for only 14.95 and bought all the had. You can also get it online at www.eyeenvy.com (I think) It's also on Ebay but at no savings. I'm sure Doggie salons in your area carry it. The Eye Envy home page can tell you where to go to buy it. I also bought #1 All Systems Whitening Gel, which is supposed to be very good but the warnings on the package to avoid eyes frightened me. My puppy moves too much and my hands are weak, so I'm hesitant to try it at this time. You simply paint it on; let it dry. Wash the dog after 2-3 times application.


----------

